# In-app tipping IS coming to Uber !!!



## G Trip (Jun 20, 2017)

Just received this email from Uber

"Tipping is available in Seattle, Minneapolis and Houston as of today. We’re starting with only 3 cities so we can create the best tipping experience for you and your riders. We’ll be adding more cities over the next few weeks, and will make tips available to all U.S. drivers, by the end of July 2017. Of course, Uber service fees are never deducted from your tips. "


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

G Trip said:


> "[..]Uber service fees are never deducted from your tips. "


I got it too. Very interesting, also that they confirmed no service fees on tips, not even a transaction fee...

For those that have not received the email, here is the tipping webpage that provides the details.

https://www.uber.com/drive/resources/how-tips-work/


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

and get ready for less pings.......and more people taking trains and buses.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

lol get ready for 10%-20% of your pax leaving you $1. Never understood the whole fight over tips, should be fighting for $1.50 a mile.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> and get ready for less pings.......and more people taking trains and buses.


Why would they abandon the convenience of Uber for trains and buses just because tipping in app is available?

I only drive the weekend drunk crowd, no trains or buses available, so even if your assessment is correct it wouldn't affect weekend night business.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> lol get ready for 10%-20% of your pax leaving you $1. Never understood the whole fight over tips, should be fighting for $1.50 a mile.


more people will use lyft and uber will use this to keep the rate per mile low 65 cents in some cities.........


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> lol get ready for 10%-20% of your pax leaving you $1. Never understood the whole fight over tips, should be fighting for $1.50 a mile.


$1.50 per mile? Heck, wen I started, it was $1.90 per mile, I was earning about $1000 per week, now I earn just a little more than half of that. No, the rate should be $2 per mile, no question about that ( in my city, San Diego, your city might have a cheaper cost of living )


----------



## ThreeSeventyFive (Mar 5, 2017)

The new tipping feature will only work efficiently if these coders/engineers do these three thing below:

1. Force every rider to rate you before they take their next ride with the tipping option included before you rate the driver.
2. Tipping option should have increments of *$2;$3;$5;$10;CUSTOMS. No $1 crap!*
3. Note somewhere on the rider's app that all of the tip will go directly to the driver. Sometime riders don't tip because they think Lyft will get a percentage of it.


----------



## Uberana (Feb 2, 2016)

If the amount of tips I get on Lyft is any indication, it won't make much of a difference for me. I've received about $70 in tips over the past 200 rides on Lyft. No, I don't have a tip sign and don't plan on getting one.


----------

